# Anyone want to help me stock a 29 gallon cichlid tank?



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

I have decided I want to set up my 29 gallon tank again. I want to do an all cichlid tank. I was thinking dwarf cichlds but I dont know much about them becuase I have always kept larger cichlids (I sold my old 100 gallon tank).

So who wants to help me stock a Dwarf Cichlid tank? What can stay togehter and how many in a 29 gallon. I am thinking a few different species. 

Will deff be fully planted, have lots of diftwoord and hideyholes, and sand bottom.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I can't go past cockatoo cichlids. Stunning little dudes.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Dwarf cichilds are territory and are aggressive towards each other.So if you want to keep them,do not keep as much as 5 of them.Pick carefully when buying because if you buy too much males,you may end up with diseases from fights.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

I would do 4 yellow labs and a couple Lethrinops. The Lethrinops are rated low on the cichlid aggresive chart. And the yellow labs are just great, colorfull and very active,. You should probably go 3 female yellow labs and 1 male. I loved my yellow labs, might even get a few more soon.


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

Another idea would be to skip the Lethrinops and just go all yellow labs. It would save some room for the babies (Yellow labs will breed quite easy)


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

If you want more peaceful Cichilds you could look into Blue Ram, Golden Ram, Bolivian Ram.

Still kind of peaceful but not as much: Kribensis, Cockatoo Dwarf Cichlid.

I would say those are some of the best options.


----------

